# Sydney Harbour/Bluefish Pt 2/9



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

What a cracker of a morning! Warm, sunny, negligible breeze and swell. Too good to catch fish you might think. In my case you'd be right 

Eight yaks massed at Little Manly - Dave (sbd), Steve (MangoX), Simon (simond11), Dan (Hobie Fisherman), Rob (RobbieAUS), Dave (DaveyG), Lloyd (Sorry Lloyd - I'll fix this later), and me. Gatesy and JT launched from Shelly Beach for a decimal dozen.

We scattered early, with some of us trolling around North Head and up to Bluefish while the rest remained around the North Head area. I followed sbd (a fearsome pedaler) up to Bluefish to join up with Gatesy and JT, who had anchored, go the berley trail going and were into the slimeys. I continued trolling around, losing squid baits to pickers. Occasionally, a small scholl of salmon would surface but they were picky and would not stay up long. Sometimes they even moved too quickly for us.

Gatesy and JT started getting trevors and ended up with a nice haul. I think DaveyG managed some as well. Meanwhile a boat arrived that I recognised so I went over to say hello. Joe gave me a tip on jigging up slimeys - drop a slug straight to the bottom then jig it up. It worked first time for me so P2 was finally blooded.

My moment of the day came when I threw this first slimey into Joe's boat. Joe was on the phone and the fish hit him. Joe is 120+kg and Lebanese! I think I got away with it. Soon after I got another and also donated it to Joe.

Another salmon school came through and Dan managed to pull a ***** off its edge. He then returned to Little Manly.

Next thing I see Dave (sbd) hooked up on something solid. He had sent down a live slimey and was rewarded with a 69cm King!

Some more misses on the salmon and I decided to follow sbd back in, leaving Gatesy, JT and DaveyG still chasing salmon, with Rob a little way off trying to emulate sbd. Caught up with Simon near North Head and we continued together. Steve, who had spent much of the morning around Old Man's Hat came in shortly after. Simon got the pics of Dave's king.

It was a first class morning weatherwise and the fishing for some of the guys was good. Bit of a pattern here. P2 performed very well in excellent conditions. No hullslap, as reported on US websites. Also, while I notice the centre hatch against my thighs and calfs, it is not uncomfortable. I'm still at bit wary and working out where to place things but I manged to paddle about 12km and troll lure, troll with a paravane and cast lures so it was a good tryout.

Finally, a few pics from the day


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

good to hear the guys had some luck and you blooded P2....... well done on a day out with some of the bretheren :wink:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Well done blooding P2 Dave, and well done to the blokes who got some solid fish there. 8)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

A great turnout and a spectacular Sydney spring day - 26 degrees, light winds and 1m seas made for a pleasant day out.

As Dave has said most of us launched at Little Manly and paddled the 5ish km out through the Heads and north along the towering cliffs up to Bluefish Point. I took my time, trolling a couple of lures and flicking sp's around the washes with no luck until i turned the corner at Bluefish Point where I hooked up immediately to a slimey mackeral. At 35cm I though that he was far too large as a livebait so chucked him back, however sbd obviously proved that live slimeys are gun kingfish bait, no matter what size they are.

Another 4 or 5 slimeys followed before a few sweep then the trevally started gobbling my gulp sandworms. Jeez they put up a good fight on light gear. A massive salmon school just kept coming through the area, however not many hookups were made from all the combined yaks and stinkboats that were chasing them. At one stage JT and Gatesy were both casting at the same spot and got their lines tangled....a flurry of swearing followed as the salmon were smashing the surface only metres from the yaks.....funny stuff.

I hung around Bluefish Pt till around 11am then paddled back into the heads, dropped the baits and sp back down and I scored a nice squid and a couple more trevors....ended up with 6 nice trevally and a great squid. A good day out for me.

Thanks to all the guys who turned up.

A few piccies attached


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

a few more pics


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

It looks as though it was a great day out there. The challenge is there for us Mexicans to arrange a similar flotilla. Now its Spring, hopefully a few of the soft Mangoes will venture out again.

Regards
Grant


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Great pictures. That looks like a beautiful spot for fishing. Even if you didn't catch anything, the view would still make it worth the paddle out. Can you always get in that close to the cliffs?


----------



## Crikey (Oct 30, 2005)

Great to read the trip report. I had an early finish deadline so had to be off the water by 08:00. On the way back to Little Manly passed a guy anchored up at Quarantine Head, he was hammering good sized tailor on bait.

I am thinking about going out again on Thursday afternoon work permitting anyone interested in tagging along, wouldnt mind launching from Little Manly and seeing if there is anything moving out towards the Heads.

Question for the Hobie users on todays trip. Did any of your yaks take on an appreciable amount of water. My Sport always seems to take on some water today it was a something a little less than a litre. The amount it takes on seems to vary with sea conditions and wave heights. Until today have not had other Hobies out in the same conditions to compare ingress rates.

Cheers

Lloyd


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Any comp entries guys?


----------



## Hobie_Fisherman (Mar 16, 2006)

It was great to head out with so many yakkers today.
The only action for me came at Bluefish point were I scored several slimeys (on a Jackell lure) and managed a Salmon from one of the schools that surfaced (48cm to the fork).
Davey G spotted the school busting the surface (good eyes) and we both made a dash for them. By the time we got there they had gone under. They re- surfaced just behind me and I quickly flicked a plastic in the middle. It got smashed on the first turn. Davey G took off after them. A terrific fight with light gear with many surging runs to the bottom followed - I just love salmon, they really give you what for. I eventually hauled him aboard (without my net as I had dropped it overboard earlier that morning).
I headed home straight after as I was sick as a dog - sorry about the early exit guys, I wanted to get off the water as quick as possible. I wish I wish my stomach had held out a little longer to chase the school again and see Dave land a Kingy - that would have been a ride.
No pics as I didn't take my camera this time, took some quick snaps when I got home of the salmon.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVuaP64AAB7fgAASQIcAELwCFAA/7/8gMACmg1T0xBMgZJkyNMjEMYTE0GCMQyMJg1NqTRo0A0DQAAgPsDD+62ZZR3MccRzBV8tMFqgPJViXMU9jZiKHyJHoWOhaY0IwNXMf8OeCjebGC42mKDeFUyCddoOFNyOWjhODkhA6sUCc4IKILl7YWtmR9vkamVh4kQcwDnKJRzfgmwWFOoAOvlOwUbImNwXxyxVt0Un1dQFlYktQQhGgt7mFvdc0o1i8/4u5IpwoSC3NH9cA


----------



## Hobie_Fisherman (Mar 16, 2006)

lloyd said:


> Great to read the trip report. I had an early finish deadline so had to be off the water by 08:00. On the way back to Little Manly passed a guy anchored up at Quarantine Head, he was hammering good sized tailor on bait.
> 
> I am thinking about going out again on Thursday afternoon work permitting anyone interested in tagging along, wouldnt mind launching from Little Manly and seeing if there is anything moving out towards the Heads.
> 
> ...


I had about the same - the most I've ever had. I did have the middle hatch off and had a dry bag with lures stuffed down there - the water gets in easy as I scooped water in to clean the fishs blood several times. I don't know where else it could get in? Did you have any hatches open? Did you have the bung at the back tightened? How do you get the water out of the hull? I use a sponge to soak up the water.


----------



## Guy (Aug 8, 2006)

Well done, it must have been fantastic out there as it was glassy on Pittwater.
I hope I can join in soon once I get things set up
I used to fish against blokes who fished North Head off the rocks and some of the fish they pulled were awesome, did you see anyone fishing there today?


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all
Just some photos from the comp at Little Manly. What a fantastic day. Could not have asked for better weather.
I caught a couple of slimies. Put one on as a livebait on my Penn Senator 4/0. Reel screams...line cut. Hello!!! :shock: 
Put piece of slimey on hook withh light sinker. Rod bends..reel screams..30lb braid breaks...what the????  
That's half the fun.
Thanks to everyone involved today. Should do it more often.
Enjoy the pics.
Cheers

Simon


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all
Just some photos from the comp at Little Manly. What a fantastic day. Could not have asked for better weather.
I caught a couple of slimies. Put one on as a livebait on my Penn Senator 4/0. Reel screams...line cut. Hello!!! :shock: 
Put piece of slimey on hook withh light sinker. Rod bends..reel screams..30lb braid breaks...what the????  
That's half the fun.
Thanks to everyone involved today. Should do it more often.
Enjoy the pics.
Cheers

Simon


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Congrats Dave on the kingie !!
As for me ..

 no fish to report

 but it was my first paddle in Little Manly and it was a beautiful day.. 

I said I was going to buy some sea sickness pills....got home late of friday..
and thought "no wind, low swell....i'll be right" - wrong. Can paddle no dramas, but when I stop to rig up or bait.. 

Got to Bluefish point...then headed back to Old Mans Hat where all the stinkboats were...no much action there at all. Caught a big yakka...to big for my hook anyway, let him go. Then a small squid tagged along my ganged pillie. Quickly dropped him down....untouched :?

Trolled my rapala cd7 and SX40 gold and black colour...
caught 2 stinking pikes ?
a first for me, not sure of the name...i know they stunk :?

Anchored up, dropped some berley and caught 3 small trevs on diced pillies. Thousands of sweep showed up and it was all over. Amazing how they pinch your bait :shock:

Had a coffee fix around 10.30 on a beautiful beach...heaps of whitings around but not interested.

Saw the guys heading back and decided to join them..

Better luck next time..


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

couple more pics


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Gotta love the Spring time boy's well done to you all.

When does the replacement Yak come Gatesy ?

Also well done to Peril I hope P2 is all you expected her to be.

 Fishing Russ


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good to hear so many akffers got together in great conditions, pics in the various posts look terrific.

Nice to know the P2 is blooded now Dave, and Gatesy you have good memories of Hovinka and there will be other craft, I've had a few and all have their place in the memory bank


----------



## Freak (Mar 25, 2006)

When i first saw the pic of "old man's hat" i first thought it was a precariously positioned SOT yak up there getting ready for an interesting launch.

Maybe it should be renamed OLD MANS YAK......


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice work guys - always good to have a solid little group together for a morning of fishing...always a bonus to get some nice weather and a coupla keepers!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

10 paddlers is a grand turnip for a day's outing. Some bloody good fish there too gents, well done. Gotta be happy with that haul. I like the look of P2's jib Peril, Gatesy's going to have do some sweet purchasing (or shoplifting) to be allowed fish alongside her


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I thought the same as Freak, that the old man's hat was a kayak in extreme launch/kamikaze mode. My knees are knocking at the very thought!

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Douglas, usually pretty easy to get in close to the cliffs. There are a few bommies to watch out for but otherwise its deep water. If the conditions are good enough to round the head in the first place then we can get in close.

Steve, probably a long-finned pike and they do stink. Make great baits. BTW, I think you made it to North Head, rather than Bluefish, before turning back to Old Man' Hat (great photo Dave)

Guy, yes there were a couple of guys on the stones just near us. Don't know how they did.

BTW guys. I did a bit of research on slimy mackerel. Also known as pacific or blue mackerel. They are sold as blue mackerel at Sydney Fish Market. Can use them in general mackerel recipes and are good smoke. Flavour is more "robust" than that of spaniards. I think I might keep some next time and try smoking them.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Howdy folks,
trip number 2 under my belt, and I'm hooked. It was great to meet some of the guys finally after 6 months of admiring their exploits as chronicled on AKFF. As everyone has said it was a perfect morning to get out on the water - glassy conditions from Little Manly, and the sun rising over North head as we paddled/pedaled towards Bluefish Point. I trolled my trusty minnow for the 5km journey without a touch, and met up with Gatesy & JT (anchored at Bluefish) by about 0730. Gatesy kindly offered for me to raft up with them, but given my advanced kayak control skills (not) I figured I'd just drift in the general area for a while. Fishing light with bait (storebought slimy mackerel) I got my first yak caught keeper within about 10 minutes - a trevally approx 32 cm. Carried on and caught the fist of many slimies - most of them in the extra large size. Kept the first one for bait and released the next few until I decided it was time to send one (approx 25 cm, one of the smaller ones) out with hooks in tow (10kg mono, 1m 20kg Jinkai leader, 2 Mustad Big Red 5/0 rigged as a sliding snell). 5 mins later & bendo (with apologies to Holy Mackerel). About 10 minutes later, I had a kingfish beside the yak, I could see it was well hooked through the jaw hinge (on the bottom trailing stinger) so I just lifted it in using the trace. Dave (Peril) kindly recorded the moment for posterity. I don't have advanced fish storage systems in place yet, but was able (just) to get it through the centre hatch. Fished some more for another couple of trevally (released) and still more slimies (kept 2 for salting down for next time). 
By about 1030 the action had quietened down, and there were sweep everywhere, so I decided to call it a day, and pedaled back in to little Manly with Peril close behind. Caught yet another slimy on the troll and released him. Got back to the ramp about 1130, very happy with the expedition. Net result 1 kingfish (69cm, ~2.9kg), 3 trevally (1 kept), about a dozen slimies (2 kept, 1 fed to a kingfish) and a couple of sweep (released).
Got home to Gordon about 1230, then realised I'd managed to leave a bag containing my beloved tackle box amongst other things on the beach. Said a few bad words and drove straight back to Little Manly to attempt to retrieve it. To my delight it was still there, and some kind soul had moved it into the shade. 
The kingfish fed 6 people royally on Saturday night. See the recipe section for details.
(I left my camera cable at work, should be able to add a photo or two tomorrow).


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Some pics of my trevally and squid. Biggest trevally was around 34cm. Not sure how you measure squid?? but he was a good size.

Also, there were a couple of other guys out at the same time yesterday who were also fishing from kayaks. I saw one guy in a Mirage 580 seakayak and another guy in a big fishing ski (South African style) who I had a brief chat to. I also spotted another guy in a blue SOT fishing around near Old Mans Hat when I was paddling back around midday. Anyone know who they were?.....

Steve and Simon - I thought we'd lost you guys. After we launched I didn't see you all morning. Sorry to hear about the seasickness Steve, that's NOT fun!...


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

You guys great day and reports is giving me itchy feet for a paddle. Its been no good here for ages, last week harbingers and rain, now howling northerlies, hopefully tomorrow :lol:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Yes it was a fantastic session. It couldn't have been more perfect in so many ways. I didn't even execute a single cast that hit Gatsey's hull 

The count in the end was 7 good sized Trevelly taken home (3 thanks to Gatsey who wasn't keeping em due to a dinner engagement) and countless slimey Maks and only slightly less Sweeps. The anchor was reclaimed which was a change from last weekend.

The sun was shining, their was a slight breeze and a swell that died to almost nothing as the morning wore on. It was great to see so many yakkers out there and good to meet some of the guys for the first time.

A great moment in the morning was when spd gleefully announced that he had caught his first legal and edible fish from his new yak....a mid-sized trev. He returned not half an hour later sporting a kingy :shock:  . All good stuff.

To the AKFFer who asked the question about the Hobies taking on water. I have an outback and a half cup would be a very suprising find indeed even after 6 hours on the water in chop. Literally a couple of thimbles would be more like it. Water gets into my central hatch as I open it to access rig and stuff i.e. if there is a tiny amount of water sitting on the hatch it will run into the hull as I open it...but that is about all. You might be getting more water in yours if you are heavier and are riding the Sport and it may be entering the rear holes that spirit the rudder strings. Who knows but worth investigating.

Congratulations on the Yak sale Gatsey. It seems to have served you well. And to whoever it was that bought it well done! It is a fine boat that has caught many many fish for Gatsey (even if 95% have been slimey maks :lol: ). I can personally attest to it's strength as I have pounded it with sinkers only a week or so ago.

:lol:

Look forward to the next time out gents and well done on the turnout.

John


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Hobie_Fisherman said:


> lloyd said:
> 
> 
> > Great to read the trip report. I had an early finish deadline so had to be off the water by 08:00. On the way back to Little Manly passed a guy anchored up at Quarantine Head, he was hammering good sized tailor on bait.
> ...


I took my Sport to Yarra Bay on Sat (first time out on ocean) crusied around and then headed to Molineaux Point. It was pretty calm but I too ended up with about a little less than 1/2 a litre of water in the yak and I can't figure how it got in there as I did not have a hatch open.

Great day though.


----------



## RobbieAUS (Dec 30, 2005)

What a great day! I probably stalled around North Head a little longer than I should and should have headed on down to meet up with the main group down at bluefish point earlier. No luck at all until I got there, but a cracking day! My total for the day was one nice edible snapper, 2 rat kings (someday I'll get a legal one from the yak!), 4 slimies, which were a surprisingly good size, my first samson fish, and a couple of sergeant baker. I made the mistake of hanging on for a while after the rest of you left, and got to see a pod of dolphins on the way back, which really topped off a perfect day with perfect conditions. Thanks a million to all that were there. It was a fine day, and I can't wait to do it again!

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## RobbieAUS (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Gatesy,

No worries mate, I sorta drifted away from the gang anyway. Fishing has always been a relatively solitary sport for me anyway, but it was very cool to be part of the armada. I got the rat kings and the samson fish on large pilchards. Everything else came on smaller versions. They're the only real bait I've used when I'm out there or on the harbour. After catching the slimies though, I've been researching some live bait rigs (Kinda new to this having only ever really fly fished for trout back in Ireland). Can't wait to get a live slimie down thereand hook up on a big kingie. Even the small one's put up a hell of a tussle. That Samson fish felt about twice the weight it actually was on the line!

Seeya on the water,
Rob


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

A couple of extra pics as promised.

Peril setting up at dawn










Old Man's Hat (again)










back to Little Manly


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Wow...why wouldn't you take up yak fishing with reports and photos like these? Thanks for sharing sbd.

JT


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

That water looks very clear, lovely stuff.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2006)

Great report fellas, nice bunch of pics as well 

Glad to see a few nice fish bagged among the group as well 8)


----------

